# Pick a country to nuke, and explain your reasoning



## Pope of Degeneracy (Mar 4, 2021)

Premise: You are in a position where you have access to nuclear weapons and have authority to fire them on your command. You are then threatened by an external, omnipotent being that demands you to fire one nuke at one country, or else you and your family will suffer eternal pain and damnation.*

Which country would you choose? What possible effects and consequences would you assume from nuking your country of choice? And why do you believe your choice would be the best possible outcome?

(*yes I know this scenario is silly, I'm just trying to eliminate the "refuse to nuke" option in this hypothetical.)


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> (*yes I know this scenario is silly, I'm just trying to eliminate the "refuse to nuke" option in this hypothetical.)


Too bad, I refuse it anyway.  One family's "eternal pain and damnation" is, in the grand scheme of things, a bargain for avoiding a worldwide nuclear exchange.


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 4, 2021)

Israel. Humanity will be free forever <3 <3 <3 <3

Ok. To elaborate more, I think it's a good bet considering all the Israeli influence that can be felt worldwide. It's either that or China and I think Israel is more important.

Also, why did you post this in Deep Thoughts? This is a prime shitposting thread.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 4, 2021)

I only nuke Simcities, officer.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 4, 2021)

Korea, to avenge MacArthur.


----------



## Mal0 (Mar 4, 2021)

Wakanda.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 4, 2021)

America. The country is too sick and too broken to exist any more. Let the country be sterilized by the flames of the sun, in the hopes that those who come after not make the same mistakes.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 4, 2021)

This many.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Mar 4, 2021)

Coolio55 said:


> Also, why did you post this in Deep Thoughts? This is a prime shitposting thread.


Man idk I don't browse this forum dont hurt me

Really I was just chilling and I thought about nukes and how much their mere existence weighs on the whole world, and I just thought "hey, I wonder what would happen if one country got nuked", and thus I wrote this thread. If it's off topic or needs to be moved to a more casual forum, I will not resist


----------



## Thumb Butler (Mar 4, 2021)

Australatina.

Reason:


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 4, 2021)

Mecca, Saudi Arabia


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Mar 4, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Too bad, I refuse it anyway.  One family's "eternal pain and damnation" is, in the grand scheme of things, a bargain for avoiding a worldwide nuclear exchange.


i take offense to this statement


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> i take offense to this statement


Too bad.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Mar 4, 2021)

Anyways, I choose to nuke Antarctica. It's a country, but there's no people there to kill, though I guess we would have less penguins or whatever.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 4, 2021)

USA.

Since I have control of what I assume is my own country's weapons, that means I could just fire it into one of our own nuclear testing grounds.
Checkmate.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 4, 2021)

Zanzibarland


----------



## A_Skellington (Mar 4, 2021)

New Zealand. We need to save them from the tsunami.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 4, 2021)

I want to find out if Turkroaches are actually immune to nuclear weapons.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Mar 4, 2021)

Country: Canada
Reason: It's where Canadians live.


----------



## draggs (Mar 4, 2021)

Country: Europe
Reason: Europe


----------



## Rungle (Mar 4, 2021)

Atlantis
Reason: fuckers arent supposed to live undersea pretending their better than me.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 4, 2021)

France. It was either that or Italy. And nobody ever says Italy.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Mar 4, 2021)

Luxembourg. They know what they did.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Mar 4, 2021)

Djibouti - because they are tiny and meaningless and nobody even knows they're a country or where they are. Nothing will be lost except some Djiboutians.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Djibouti - because they are tiny and meaningless and nobody even knows they're a country or where they are. Nothing will be lost except some Djiboutians.


that and you can say after the fact "I NUKED DJIBOUTI" and people will think you're referring to a sex act.


----------



## Maskull (Mar 4, 2021)

Jerusalem. Not because of Jews or whatever but because I want to see what would happen if the holiest site of three of the world's major religions were to be decimated.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Mar 4, 2021)

croatia. fuck croatia.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Mar 4, 2021)

Austria because I misspelled Australia


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hollywood. Filthy hypocrites to the person.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 4, 2021)

Maskull said:


> Jerusalem. Not because of Jews or whatever but because I want to see what would happen if the holiest site of three of the world's major religions were to be decimated.


How would you get a nuke to destroy 1/10 of Jerusalem?
Mexico.


----------



## RussianParasite (Mar 4, 2021)

Why the fuck is everyone in this thread nuking developed, well-inhabited countries? Just lob a nuke at Niger or some shit.


----------



## Neil (Mar 4, 2021)

Canada
Reason: Canada
fuck canada


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 4, 2021)

I'd nuke japan cause everyone loves a sequel


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Why the fuck is everyone in this thread nuking developed, well-inhabited countries? Just lob a nuke at Niger or some shit.


Would being a nuclear wasteland actually, quantifiably improve some nations? Find out on the next episode of "The Third World is the Third World for a Reason"


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Mar 4, 2021)

Pakistan - it's the worst stereotypes of India and the Middle East combined, without the redeeming features of either.


----------



## Homo neanderthalensis (Mar 4, 2021)

Country: Austria
Reason: I hate kengurus.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Mar 4, 2021)

Country: Japan
Reason: To clear up any misconception that there were any regrets about the first two.  Fuck 'em.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 4, 2021)

London.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 4, 2021)

Canada because Canada sucks


----------



## Cabelaz (Mar 4, 2021)

I fucking hate Jersey. So America I guess.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

Cabelaz said:


> I fucking hate Jersey. So America I guess.


Everyone does.

Jersey also hates everyone.  Including themselves.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 4, 2021)

Africa because it'll damage chinas production and economy in the long run.


----------



## lolwut (Mar 4, 2021)

Chad, so incels will finally shut the fuck up about the place.


----------



## heh (Mar 4, 2021)

Thebag$$$ said:


> croatia. fuck croatia.


All of the Balkans. If we are going down you are going down with us


----------



## Calvin Coolidge (Mar 4, 2021)

Just one nuke?  Damn.  I'd like to nuke the entire Boston-NYC-Philly-DC corridor.  And Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland OR, Seattle, Austin, Houston, Detroit, Cleveland and St. Louis.

EDIT: forgot Chicago.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Mar 4, 2021)

Israel of course. 

Nah, but for real none, or if I had to pick then China when all the leadership is there.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 4, 2021)

Could I nuke Pakistan and make them think India did it? Because that’s what I’d do.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 4, 2021)

US just to make sure the lefty shit doesn't spread. Also would starve Israel as well.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> US just to make sure the lefty shit doesn't spread.


Closing the barn door after the horses have bolted, there.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 4, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Closing the barn door after the horses have bolted, there.


Yeah fuck it let's go with China


----------



## Sithis (Mar 4, 2021)

Principality of Sealand. I bet if you could actually land the nuke itself on the platform, it would be reduced to atoms.







If you were wanting a serious answer though, probably Germany. Because fuck Merkel.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 4, 2021)

China, for obvious reasons besides the giant fart it released.

If there was more than 1 option, I would also choose India and the whole South America. Fuck those shitholes


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 4, 2021)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> Premise: You are in a position where you have access to nuclear weapons and have authority to fire them on your command. You are then threatened by an external, omnipotent being that demands you to fire one nuke at one country, or else you and your family will suffer eternal pain and damnation.*
> 
> Which country would you choose? What possible effects and consequences would you assume from nuking your country of choice? And why do you believe your choice would be the best possible outcome?
> 
> (*yes I know this scenario is silly, I'm just trying to eliminate the "refuse to nuke" option in this hypothetical.)


Country: Japan
Reason: anime more like trannyme


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Mar 4, 2021)

Countries: All Middle East
Reason: Halal purposes


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 5, 2021)

USA
Fuck it
I hate all of you


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Mar 5, 2021)

heh said:


> All of the Balkans. If we are going down you are going down with us


it wouldnt be fair. we are the chosen people.


----------



## Deadwaste (Mar 8, 2021)

ohio. just ohio. no reason. just fuck ohio


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Mar 9, 2021)

Hungary. Fuck you paprika niggers.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Mar 9, 2021)

Just one city.

Mecca, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Inspector Rex (Mar 9, 2021)

Vatican just to see catholic meltdown.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 9, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Country: Canada
> Reason: It's where Canadians live.





Neil said:


> Canada
> Reason: Canada
> fuck canada





Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Canada because Canada sucks


----------



## Teadrinkr (Mar 9, 2021)

Already mentioned here, but Germany.
Reason - a punished!Germany will go apeshit and it's funny
Real Reason - Merkel, it's always Merkel


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 9, 2021)

Teadrinkr said:


> Already mentioned here, but Germany.
> Reason - a punished!Germany will go apeshit and it's funny
> Real Reason - Merkel, it's always Merkel


I pick Germany because the Eternal Hun and their autistic flailing always cause grave consequences to befall the world. 

DO IT AGAIN BOMBER HARRIS


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 9, 2021)

Unfortunately the people I don't like were deceitful and conniving enough to spread into different countries so they can't be easily nuked, I pick New York City because it's their capital


----------



## Wormy (Mar 9, 2021)

North Korea. 

The last bastion of cartoon level no grey area evil Communism. It's the remaining stain of the old days of the Soviets.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 11, 2021)

Cuba because its long overdue


----------



## Fougaro (Mar 11, 2021)

Country: The entire USA
Reason: To eradicate 99.9% of the world's cringe.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Mar 11, 2021)

Is there really any other answer than The People’s Cunt Republic of China?

1. Diseased
2. Despotic
3. Biggest threat to the rest of the world in our lifetime
4. Have stupid names
5. Ruined Amazon marketplace with cancer-tier goods


----------



## Lina Colorado (Mar 11, 2021)

Mix Me a Molotov! said:


> Is there really any other answer than The People’s Cunt Republic of China?
> 
> 1. Diseased
> 2. Despotic
> ...


Yes! There's 1 billion of them. We need to restore the balance.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Mar 11, 2021)

If I'm being serious? North Korea. 

If the nuke could push through miles and miles of dug tunnels and wipe out the nation instantly, I think it would be a good thing for the world to remove that regime entirely and painlessly. 

People would complain, but secretly North Korea, Japan, and even China would all likely breathe a sigh of relief if the space was glassed and uninhabited. 

Its just such a risk and liability, even to the Chinese at this point, that the only reason why they even allow it to exist is because it does make a good proxy to the south


----------



## frozenrunner (Mar 12, 2021)

Mexico... if it could completely wipe out the cartels (fat chance) and provide an irradiated wasteland buffer between us and shithole countries like Honduras.

But I would settle for the irradiated wasteland buffer.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 12, 2021)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> You are then threatened by an external, omnipotent being that demands you to fire one nuke at one country, or else you and your family will suffer eternal pain and damnation.


I'd pick the aforementioned Antartica or if that does not count, Vatican City since I can pick the least people to be killed.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 12, 2021)

MoleeloM said:


> I'd pick the aforementioned Antartica or if that does not count, Vatican City since I can pick the least people to be killed.


If you're nuking Vatican City you're also nuking Rome as well. So you would kill alot of pastabois in the process.


----------



## Łimønča (Mar 12, 2021)

Country: Mongolia
Reason: none.


----------



## axfaxf (Mar 12, 2021)

Disneyland, all of them.
Reason: Furries obv.


----------



## Spit bucket (Mar 12, 2021)

Country : The entire middle east

Reason : The place on the planet where women adding 2 + 2 = 4 are killed and gay's are hanged in the streets with praise from citizen's and the government.


----------



## Mnutu (Mar 12, 2021)

Nauru, those smug corrupt fat fucks.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Mar 12, 2021)

I'd say nuking Washington DC while Congress is in session would be the thing most likely to turn the world in a positive direction. Even the rest of America would benefit from this course of action.  I'd hate to see innocent people and a lot of beautiful historic architecture get destroyed, though. Maybe instead of a nuke, I could get a Death Note instead. Would get the job done without a lot of collateral damage.



This is all in Minecraft, of course. I do not advocate anyone committing a terrorism at anyone at any time. Mass deaths, even of deserving people, often cause just as many problems as they solve. No one with an eye towards long-term societal benefits would really want to nuke a city.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 13, 2021)

Not sure if you only get one nuke or whether you get to glass an entire country.

If it's as many nukes as it takes, Pakistan. The entire country is probably beyond redemption at this point.
If it's just one, Belfast. If you kids can't play nicely, no-one can have it.


----------



## Crustyguy (Mar 13, 2021)

Nuke: South korea
Reason: it'll be funny


----------



## Bull Kike (Mar 13, 2021)

Tajikistan, since it's borders are Fucking disgusting. Especially in the north.


----------



## highlighter_shitposting (Mar 13, 2021)

Zimbabwe, because sending them to the stone age is an improvement


----------



## CrystalChevvy (Mar 13, 2021)

So many to choose from.
Places like Saudi Arabia, Pakistan and Afghanistan would definitely be nice to have wiped off the planet.
But getting rid of Russia or China would certainly improve the world. I'd list the US there too, but unless both Russia and China are getting wiped we sort of need the US in place for the sake of the economy, even if it is essentially just their fatter, equally retarded brother at this point.

I don't really give a shit about North Korea. It's just a country being shitty to their citizens but with no resources to actually do anything to the rest of us. They're contained autism. They're no threat compared to radical islam or the sperginess of Russia/China/US.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 13, 2021)

Israel, for absolutely no reason at all


----------



## Rupert Bear (Mar 13, 2021)

North Korea, so that the Radiation gives the South Koreans the slow death they deserve.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 13, 2021)

Mexico
You don't need a border wall if is  a and hellscape on your Southern border


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (May 20, 2021)

San Marino, since that would be the pettiest shit imaginable.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 20, 2021)

California. Nuclear tumor removal.


----------



## soy_king (May 20, 2021)

The Vatican. Reason: the Catholic church is insidious and destructive. Plus, you get a two for one deal and knock Italy out just for the lulz.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 20, 2021)

Nuking Jerusalem could be fun, I mean if god doesnt get of his arse for that he isnt for anything. Plus  we might be able to finally move on after everyone stops crying.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (May 20, 2021)

Canada

get rid of Cuckredau, JY with her deformed mangina and bagged milk


----------



## ProtonMailMan (May 20, 2021)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> Premise: You are in a position where you have access to nuclear weapons and have authority to fire them on your command. You are then threatened by an external, omnipotent being that demands you to fire one nuke at one country, or else you and your family will suffer eternal pain and damnation.*
> 
> Which country would you choose? What possible effects and consequences would you assume from nuking your country of choice? And why do you believe your choice would be the best possible outcome?
> 
> (*yes I know this scenario is silly, I'm just trying to eliminate the "refuse to nuke" option in this hypothetical.)


The United States.

Everyone I hate lives there.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 20, 2021)

Its so hard to find somewhere without worthwhile cultural artifacts. And I couldn't, but the pluses outweigh the negatives so bye bye Pakistan.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 20, 2021)

Japan just to see the anime avis freak out.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (May 21, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> Japan just to see the anime avis freak out.


It would be a shame to take out so many hot real-life girls, though.

Still, it's your decision,


----------



## LargeChoonger (May 21, 2021)

Somalia, because I think it would be funny


----------



## cuddle striker (May 21, 2021)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> America. The country is too sick and too broken to exist any more. Let the country be sterilized by the flames of the sun, in the hopes that those who come after not make the same mistakes.


I have one question, though. Do I get to choose the region of the country I nuke?

Midwestern US (slice the land in two!!!) if so, if not, Panama or Israel/Palestine/the holy land.

Cutting the US in half would shut it up for at least a month. Panama going would open up shipping and interoceanic routes. The holy land, again, would just shut them up for a while, possibly permanently. Basically just glass over all three Big Religion's favorite place.

But I'd need to know if I can choose the region before I decide, if there's to be retaliation and who and whom it's directed by and at, and how much destruction I can accomplish.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 21, 2021)

Cayman Islands. Fuck you Bezos


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 21, 2021)

Do I have one nuke, or several? In both cases, they'd go to China, but location is important if only one.


----------



## Bosmadden (May 22, 2021)

ProtonMailMan said:


> The United States.
> 
> Everyone I hate lives there.


Agreed


----------



## StevieLasVegas (May 22, 2021)

Luxembourg. Most people will think you nuked a city instead of an entire country, and it would confuse the fuck out of everyone.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 22, 2021)

Nuke Chad they took my waifu


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (May 22, 2021)

Your Mom's vagina because that shit needs to be smashed.


----------



## Roast Chicken (May 23, 2021)

China. Years of increased radiation levels seem preferable compared to the massive amounts of pollution and enviromental destruction they deliver daily.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (May 27, 2021)

Joke answer: israel
Real answer: China
As much as people meme about the jews , china has exported more of their ideals across the world than the british empire could ever hope to achieve at its height , and its not for the better. when was the last time you bought something that didnt say "Made in china" on it?

and i wanna avenge MacArthur fuck you Truman


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (May 27, 2021)

I made this thread a while back but I haven't really decided what country I would wanna nuke. I could only narrow it down to three countries:

China
France
Somalia

China has evolved to be the Big Bad of the World in just a measly 3 years, due to 1) their insufferable need to impose their views on nations via way of economic choking (i.e., withholding funds), and 2) unleashing The Coof on everyone. If I'm being honest, I am still very mad at China, because I could not see someone that I loved dearly on their deathbed, and that is a bitter pill that will leave a foul taste on me for a long time, if not forever. This would be my first candidate. HOWEVER, nuking China would also cripple one of the most efficient trade relations we currently enjoy and despite recent tension, still benefit from. There would also be the consequence of killing well over a billion people, over 1/8th of the world's population. The consequences would be devastating, and I don't know if I could bear the weight of being responsible for that many deaths.

France because their culture is absolute shit and always has been, with how pompous and haughty its citizens are. They do have good food though, and no matter how much I like poking fun at them, I have to give them credit for the French Revolution, where the French gathered their elite class and invented a whole new way to execute them with the guillotine. I only wish the bankers that currently run the world still had that fear from the impact that event had.

Somalia because, lol it's not even a stable country and it's the closest thing to a lawless hellscape we have. Low hanging fruit though - if Somalia doesn't even have a stable government, it's not a threat and would be a waste of a perfectly good nuke.

To make this clear, I have no desire to see any part of the world nuked in reality. This is just a hypothetical scenario of what one would do if they were forced to press the red button.


----------



## Calooby (May 30, 2021)

If we nuke America there's a chance we become Super Americans. Let's not risk that shit yo.


----------

